# You're Fired: 11 Horrific Layoff Stories



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*You're Fired: 11 Horrific Layoff Stories *

billshrink.com - Layoffs are rarely pleasant even under the best circumstances. Here are 12 layoff horror stories from past and present that will make you grateful to still be employed.

As far off as some of these appear I bet some are true.


----------

